# Forum postings



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

This forum has lost momentum since 3 May when the plethora of postings commenced by newscaster, anyone agree?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Whilst I read and appreciate newscaster's posts it does look as if very few of them spark any debate.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I always thought, for some reason, that SN Newscaster was a little proggy installed by the site owners , designed to trawl the net for items of a nautical flavour, and not a real person at all!
Pat(Jester)


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Alistair94 said:


> This forum has lost momentum since 3 May when the plethora of postings commenced by newscaster, anyone agree?


I enjoy the news and miss the discussions but don't believe the news is stopping discussions. (Whaaa)

I don't see cause and effect but if it will stimulate a discussion (Applause)


----------



## Mikepg (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree entirely, and find the postings impersonal and akin to reading the 'trade magazines'. The term 'information overload' springs to mind, lots of info but not much of it being of particular interest capable of stimulating general discussion.


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

I like it - useful snippets of news= JC


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

It is an RSS feed of nautical news from around the world, either you read it or you don't ? I really don't think it stops discussion in fact one or two items have started discussion. They only go into "News and Views from the Shipping World" http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=183 if you don't want to read news reports then the same rule applies as with all the forums, 

Don't go in there!


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

John Campbell said:


> I like it - useful snippets of news= JC


^^^^^^^^
This, 
.............no problem at all in my book.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

John Campbell said:


> I like it - useful snippets of news= JC


These useful snippets of news are big part of my logging in every day. Best source of maritime news I know of... but I don't know much.(==D)


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

Although stories like "Boxship Josephine Maersk and Panamax bulk carrier Spring Glory collided in Singapore" are mildly interesting I still prefer to read stories on the best ports to get a cheap "bag off" and how to make cheesy beanos


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

It really is very simple - if you do not like it do not read it!!etc. 

For myself, I tend to find that I know of most of this news already but I am still working in a shipping environment and we get all the relevant papers, journals etc. on a daily basis, so I can see that some people will want the news. 

Having said that, if people are that keen they could always sign up to the site themselves.

McC


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

*Funny.*



Nick Batstone said:


> Although stories like "Boxship Josephine Maersk and Panamax bulk carrier Spring Glory collided in Singapore" are mildly interesting I still prefer to read stories on the best ports to get a cheap "bag off" and how to make cheesy beanos


I know what you mean Nick,made me laugh too.
I reckon all of the members appreciate the latest news from the shipping world,as I do.As Mc says it,s all still out there in journals if you want it but a bit of news on here dosn,t go amiss..sometimes as an antidote to the cheesy beanos and goings on in port.I,m sure Mc will reminisce in the years to come!


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

Agreed, but mainly this is a nostalgia site for old wreaks like me to be taken back to happier, more exciting times of my life, as a nice distraction for my hum-drum shore side existence. At the end of the day we all get what we want from this site you just have to filter the threads that do not interest you. Anyone who was in this game in their late teens and twenties at a time when world travel was limited, were certainly gifted and the beauty of this site is that it can almost take you back there, unlocking memories long forgotton.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Nick,

You are wholly right except for surely one point:- During those "happier, more exciting times of our lives", what was more exciting than to hear maritime news? What was more boring than the old farts (frequently alcoholic wrecks) who complained that in their day things had been better/worse/ different?

Please keep the news reports flowing!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Nostalgia is a disease of the aging and reminiscing is a form of palliative relief as we tread old ground and relive the years of our relative youth via this forum that has subjects common to us all.
Whether it was intentional or by accident, this format has proved a roaring success with its ability to tempt us in, initially out of curiosity, the need to research an ancestor’s maritime history or to join in the fray chewing the fat about those adventurous days in the merchant marine that is it’s self a part of history.
Even the most salty among us tend to run out of stories true to the SN site’s base intention but as it were in the original forecastle, the mess deck, the galley, or the mates and engineers smoke room the discussions drift off to other things. Things that are racy, ribald, red necked, reminiscent, or deeply philosophical come into the picture and draw many of the members as a lamp attracts a thousand moths
Never mind the occasional intrusion of up to date maritime news from our caster, it is all grist to the mill and is of interest to some. Never mind the arguments that develop, What is new, we did that at sea years ago. Just enjoy the stories, the sometimes cut and thrust, relax, lie back and think of England who once ruled the waves.

Bob


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Well said Bob!


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Good one Nick, that's getting to the guts of it mate. Haha!


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Nick Batstone said:


> Although stories like "Boxship Josephine Maersk and Panamax bulk carrier Spring Glory collided in Singapore" are mildly interesting I still prefer to read stories on the best ports to get a cheap "bag off" and how to make cheesy beanos


[=P](Applause)(Applause)(Applause):sweat:


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick Batstone said:


> Agreed, but mainly this is a nostalgia site for old wreaks


Nick I look forward to my prejudice against too clever electronics being the cause of one of these reports. Perhaps you can kindle some more interest in the human factors - perhaps you will be lucky enough to see cause reported as Navigator having his end away with lady passenger on the chart table whilst lookout distracted by eating cheesy beano?


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Right on Bob. This is News and Views after all. 

And here we have News stimulating Views.... even if it's not simulating News.


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

There you go - bagging off whilst eating a cheesy beano. 

It takes a real sailor to up the ante and combine the two, I salute you Varley


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone know where the SN Newscaster has gone?

A number of his posts from last week have also taken the deep 6.

Has he been paid off, VNC, doubled DR'd or just gone to eat a cheesy beano.

(*))


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

willincity said:


> Anyone know where the SN Newscaster has gone?
> 
> A number of his posts from last week have also taken the deep 6.
> 
> ...


The SN Newscaster is taking a break... the feeds it was picking up have changed their format recently and this broke the links it was posting on SN.
I'm sure it will be back in the not too distant future.

btw: there is always a downturn in forum posting during the summer (northern hemisphere) months... it's a constant on all forum types
cheers,
Andy


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Sir, thank you for the feedback,


----------

